# Stuck Fermentation



## 4score (Jul 23, 2014)

Here we go....not another "stuck" thread! Well, my 2nd batch of SP decided to stick at 1.005. I think I choked it by racking too early from bucket to carboy. I've tried energizer, nutrient, stirring...nothing budges it. It's been at this level for a couple weeks now! A few days ago, I dumped the batch back in the bucket and covered with a towel. No change. Yesterday I took the contents of a side batch that occupied about a half of a one-gallon jug, that had fermented dry....I poured some of it out and the rest (including the slurry at the bottom) I dumped into the stuck bucket. Stirred it up and waited until tonight...and....still at 1.005. Maybe I need to give her a little more time.

Question.....In my last batch, I added sorbate and kmeta at 1.000 and back sweetened, and it was great. What do you think about doing the same at 1.005? Close enough to dry that it wouldn't cause problems? I mean even if it did start fermenting again....since it's so close to dry, maybe that would just translate into a carbonated wine?

Thank God grape harvest is almost here...at least I understand that!


----------



## 4score (Jul 24, 2014)

UPDATE: After adding that extra slurry the wine has STILL not budged. In fact, it looks like it's at 1.006 now. Problem is I'm about to leave for 4 days. What do you think?

1. Dump it

2. Let it sit while away and see

If I do leave it and it's still 1.006, OK to sweeten and bottle (after kmeta and sorbate) if not <1? I know, exploding bottles and all, but I thought since it's "almost dry" it may be OK.

Anyone????


----------



## Arne (Jul 25, 2014)

I would leave it sit for now. If it clears, think I would just leave it in gal. jugs, stick em in the refrigerator, and if it isn't quite sweet enough, add a little sugar per glass. If it is just right, pour it into glasses when you want some and bet it won't be around too long. If you are drinking it fairly regularily, I wouldn't worry about the headspace in the gallon as you drink out of it. Around here, I would take it with me to the lake and the wine vultures would have it gone in no time. Arne.


----------

